

Stop The JerkTech - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/03/go-disrupt-yourself

======
greenyoda
Duplicate post. Extensive discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7986764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7986764)

